# Is this worth having?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I can't conceal carry a gun in my state.

Taser Pulse with 2 Live Cartridges, Black


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> I can't conceal carry a gun in my state.
> 
> Taser Pulse with 2 Live Cartridges, Black


Then you should move. Being able to protect yourself is a fundamental right. You're being told you cannot protect yourself or your family. Time to leave.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Don't know about the quality, but it's better than a wet noodle.

I used to carry a stun gun many years ago. Cops tried to take it away from me until I suggested that I should carry a hog leg like them and then they could clean up the mess, or just nuify the situation with a zap and be on my way.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Kinda nice that if you have to use it they will replace it free. Not so nice that you'd have to use it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> I can't conceal carry a gun in my police state.
> 
> Taser Pulse with 2 Live Cartridges, Black


Fify.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry @Annie but one should be able to feel safe around one's home. This is one of the main reasons I left my home in the north and moved to Texas. At least here I can feel reasonably safe. And I can CC for just in case. The security of my family is my number one priority. If I couldn't feel reasonably secure in my area then I would move again.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Don't know about the quality, but it's better than a wet noodle.
> 
> I used to carry a stun gun many years ago. Cops tried to take it away from me until I suggested that I should carry a hog leg like them and then they could clean up the mess, or just nuify the situation with a zap and be on my way.


Yeah, that's what I figure. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Curious as to what law enforcement carries as a tazer. See what the effectiveness of different ones are. Beats having to physically confront an advisory. Any chance New Jersey will take Philadelphia? It would make Pennsylvania better IMHO.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I know nothing about civilian grade tasers, but I have seen police tasers demonstrated during some training classes I took. I would not want to get hit with one.

Have you ever thought about pepper spray? There are small pocket/purse size cannisters available. I don't know how effective they would be against someone hopped up on meth, but against the average criminal they should be good. Just look for one with the highest OC percentage.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I know nothing about civilian grade tasers, but I have seen police tasers demonstrated during some training classes I took. I would not want to get hit with one.
> 
> Have you ever thought about pepper spray? There are small pocket/purse size cannisters available. I don't know how effective they would be against someone hopped up on meth, but against the average criminal they should be good. Just look for one with the highest OC percentage.


Different states have different laws concerning pepper spray. For example:

*New Jersey*- Permissible to sell, possess and legally use 3/4 oz. or less by anyone for personal protection.
*Florida*- It is legal to sell, purchase, and legally use any chemical non-lethal spray weapon containing upto one-half ounce of product. It is illegal to sell to persons under the age of 18.
*Texas*- A small chemical dispenser sold for personal protection is exempt from their weapons laws.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I know nothing about civilian grade tasers, but I have seen police tasers demonstrated during some training classes I took. I would not want to get hit with one.
> 
> Have you ever thought about pepper spray? There are small pocket/purse size cannisters available. I don't know how effective they would be against someone hopped up on meth, but against the average criminal they should be good. Just look for one with the highest OC percentage.


I do carry pepper spray. Will check OC.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Different states have different laws concerning pepper spray. For example:
> 
> *New Jersey*- Permissible to sell, possess and legally use 3/4 oz. or less by anyone for personal protection.
> *Florida*- It is legal to sell, purchase, and legally use any chemical non-lethal spray weapon containing upto one-half ounce of product. It is illegal to sell to persons under the age of 18.
> *Texas*- A small chemical dispenser sold for personal protection is exempt from their weapons laws.


The ones I have seen are about the size of a Chap Stick or a little larger, and typically come with a little belt holder.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Even more for my girls than for me I'm wondering about these things.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Consider taking a self-protection course as well.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Annie said:


> I can't conceal carry a gun in my state.
> 
> Taser Pulse with 2 Live Cartridges, Black


All I can say is some years ago I accidentally tazed myself with a prong type stunner. I remember flying back over my chair and laying there on the floor and it freakin hurt bad
and I was miserable for a few minutes! Based on my deal I think any bad guy would feel similar?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, why don't you let me polish you a knife? They never need to be reloaded.

(Click on the picture to make it bigger).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well at least it aint PINK. I know nothing of that brand. So Taser Pulse with 2 Live Cartridges, Black vs a Rock, taser wins, Taser Pulse with 2 Live Cartridges, Black VS fist fight taser wins again IMO. we could always fight latter if the taser did not work.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

There's another reason I'm not fan of that model. It has two shots, not enough if you're mugged by three guys.

I bought my wife a "flashlight" that also discharges several million volts. I've had my friends come over, and we go outside--the dog is afraid of the sound.

Every one of my friends jumped the moment the spark arced across the terminals.

And items like this are a lot cheaper.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When we first trained with tasers first rule was no tasing each other. Ok so we tased our self. So they gave up and we tased each other. The flashlight type you carry in hand while walking to the car would likely work better for many.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

@Annie
I would definitely do my research before buying though.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> @Annie
> I would definitely do my research before buying though.


That's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How about a "therapy" dog?? Like a 120lb German Shepard, well trained of course. Plus the above mentioned items.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Get it. I plan to get a pulse in the next year, to carry as well as my gun. I worked with(not for) a sheriffs department in South Florida for a bit, I saw several ppl get tased...it’s no joke, they lost bowel and bladder control, one vomited, all complied. 
Will it handle a person on meth or PCP? I don’t know... but if you have a meth/PCP problem AND you can’t legally carry? Start taking note of metal detectors, and call aunt Milly about moving to her place....


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

It’s worth it but have other means to protect yourself. I would go with taser and pepper spray. Tase them, then pepper spray them...then run as fast as you can to safety. 

You need to look at your fighting ability, size, age, shape your in, and think again about a knife. If you are not trained to use a knife in a fight I would suggest you do not pull one out...it is close quarters and your criminal may turn it on you. 

Can you open carry in New Jersey?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> It's worth it but have other means to protect yourself. I would go with taser and pepper spray. Tase them, then pepper spray them...then run as fast as you can to safety.
> 
> You need to look at your fighting ability, size, age, shape your in, and think again about a knife. If you are not trained to use a knife in a fight I would suggest you do not pull one out...it is close quarters and your criminal may turn it on you.
> 
> Can you open carry in New Jersey?


No, can't open carry. Can't conceal carry either.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

You should move definitely.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Never been around Tasers any but it looks good to me. Pepper spray is also nice as previously mentioned. If no gun allowed both would beat a handful of rocks. A small club it also nice. I always use a golf club for a walking stiick when walking the Shitzu. Lot of the same strategies as used for an ASP or other intermediate impact weapon.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yes, it's worth it.
That model states that it has a 30 second discharge. That's good. That's the benefit that beats out a stun gun. It gives you time to get away.
Make no mistake, after those 30 seconds, assuming good probe hits, a determined perp is going to be P/O'd, fully capable, and ready to fight. You don't want to be anywhere nearby.
While they're seized up on the ground, that would be an opportune time to repaint his face with your favorite pepper/OC spary. (shake it up for a few seconds for maximum effect)
Then, run for the hills. Preferably find someone with a badge and a gun. Get your phone out and call 911.

The taze will daze them for a few seconds after it stops, but the OC can ruin the rest of his day. Douse him.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Yes, it's worth it.
> That model states that it has a 30 second discharge. That's good. That's the benefit that beats out a stun gun. It gives you time to get away.
> Make no mistake, after those 30 seconds, assuming good probe hits, a determined perp is going to be P/O'd, fully capable, and ready to fight. You don't want to be anywhere nearby.
> While they're seized up on the ground, that would be an opportune time to repaint his face with your favorite pepper/OC spary. (shake it up for a few seconds for maximum effect)
> ...


Sadly, I've learnt it's not legal to carry. Do you think they'd arrest me if I gave me and my girls a whistle? Is that legal?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Annie said:


> Sadly, I've learnt it's not legal to carry. Do you think they'd arrest me if I gave me and my girls a whistle? Is that legal?


As long as the whistle does not exceed 72db's your fine, can't have you disturbing people.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Sadly, I've learnt it's not legal to carry. Do you think they'd arrest me if I gave me and my girls a whistle? Is that legal?


It's probably not legal. You have to understand that by defending yourself in some states, you are stopping someone from working in his/her chosen profession. That is not right in some states like NJ, NY, IL and CA for example.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I keep telling you, Annie, I can polish you up a knife James Keating would be afraid of.

Get a book on anatomy, memorize where all the big arteries are. Big guy grabs you, and you are inches away from spilling lots of blood he needs. If you are petite, you are closer to the femoral artery. It takes two to six minutes to completely drain a hole slashed there. The EMTs can take eight to ten minutes to arrive, so do the math.

And the Barge is big with preppers. You could honestly tell a cop it's a "camping knife."


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

The chances of a woman being frisked, if you keep your pistol well concealed, are near zero. So are the chances of the cop locking you up for it, the prosecutor charging, the jury convicting and the judge making you do any time. The odds of you NEEDING that pistol are far higher. Most often, you never have to fire it, and if you then are worried about somebody calling the cops about your having had to point the gun (or even fire if you didn't hit him) consider finding a few good places to scatter the gun's parts into, say 1/4 mile apart. It's your gun, after all. You get to do whatever you want with it, (as long as you're not irresponsible about how/where you leave it). Consider a keltec 380, with Winchester Silvertip jhp ammo. Dont leave it in your purse, car, or around the house. Get a bellyband holster, a flashbang bra rig, etc.

https://www.google.com/search?q=fla.....69i57j0l5.8977j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Sadly, I've learnt it's not legal to carry. Do you think they'd arrest me if I gave me and my girls a whistle? Is that legal?


Annie, kill two birds with one stone. Every TOPS knife comes with a whistle. Oddly, the whistle is flat, but boy is it loud.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I already told you I'd buy one of your cotton pickin' knives already. 

Didn't you read your pms? Where do you sell 'em? Ebay?


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sorry for the delay. But I've been polishing Barges for just about everyone on the KimberTalk forum. I have my own company, but I have to know what you like. Folders or fixed. Autos or flippers.

You pick it out, I'll polish it, and find you a whistle.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@The Tourist, sir, how much do you charge to supply the edge?
I would be interested.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Also, my knife would be a folder.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Deebo said:


> @The Tourist, sir, how much do you charge to supply the edge? I would be interested.


I don't gouge members, but most knives can be done from 20 to 30 dollars. The money is in kitchen wear.

When I was taking folded steel up to 3.2 million grit, I charged my clients 100 dollars per inch. But I had to use extra stones of finer grit, and use various grade of Alumina and PDP emulsions when 5.4 million grit came out. The knife below is mine, I just pushed it to 5.4 million to see if the metal alloy in that knife could take it.

Click on picture to enlarge.


----------

